# 43255 or 43270



## Pilar10 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello,

If a physician performs an EGD with argon plasma (APC) but there is no active bleeding (non-bleeding angioectasias) APC done for bleeding prevention she wants to code 43255 but I'm leaning more towards 43270 since there is no active bleeding   Thank you everyone for your feedback.


----------



## trose45116 (Jul 12, 2018)

you would code this as 43270


----------



## clarkmegan (Jul 17, 2018)

Does the patient have symptoms of previous bleeding such as Iron deficiency anemia or blood in stool?  Even if the lesion isn't currently bleeding, if the intention is to prevent future bleeding and it is determined that previous bleeding was due to this lesion, I would be inclined to code 43255.


----------

